# Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?



## Lakhota (Mar 6, 2013)

I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, this is how bad it is in Obamaland


----------



## CaGOPatriot (Mar 6, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?
> 
> Yes
> No



Every patriotic American would vote for Jeb Bush.


----------



## nitroz (Mar 6, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?
> ...



wahh, patriotic americans only include hypocritical religious dimwits who want things their way, instead of wanting freedom, justice, democracy, and the values of which America were founded and based on.

Religious freedom? Only if it's for christianity.
If you got another religion or simply have no beliefs, you are violating their "religious rights" for just existing. 


What a hack.


----------



## CaGOPatriot (Mar 6, 2013)

nitroz said:


> CaGOPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You can't deny that socialist liberals are trying to make the US a muslim nation with sharia laws. Their war on Christians has been taking away our First amendment rights to freedom of religion for decades.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 6, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



No...I can't imagine any Republican running for President other than Rand Paul after tonight.  We've got to get this guy nominated in 2016.


----------



## Zona (Mar 6, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > CaGOPatriot said:
> ...


How exactly are we trying for sharia law?  Can you back up this bullshit in any way?

Eh, please run Ol Jeb.  Hillary cant wait.


----------



## CaGOPatriot (Mar 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> CaGOPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...



Hillary Clinton will be to old to run for president in 2016.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 6, 2013)

There will be more powerful forces (covert and overt) behind Jeb Bush than all other GOP candidates in 2016.  The Bush political machine will be hard at work.


----------



## Black_Label (Mar 6, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?
> ...



Only the america hating fascists would vote for that idiot, or any republican period.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeb Bush would not survive a primary.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 6, 2013)

I doubt Jeb would survive the GOP Primary - but powerful political forces will be supporting him.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 6, 2013)

I wouldn't vote for him in the primary, but if he got the nomination I would.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 6, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I wouldn't vote for him in the primary, but if he got the nomination I would.



So, you would support him for president - as opposed to not voting?

My poll probably should have included Primary Yes/No and General Yes/No.  Oh well, too late now...


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 6, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > CaGOPatriot said:
> ...


Hillary will be a few months younger than Reagan was for his first term. Thirty years ago 70 year old Reagan was considered really old.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 6, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't vote for him in the primary, but if he got the nomination I would.
> ...


IF there's even an election.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 6, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Well, that's true.  President Obama may be King Obama by then.


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 6, 2013)

Even though Jeb is more articulate than W., he is still an establishment republican and a new world order kind of guy. I would not support him.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



no.......


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 6, 2013)

So far...

Yes 5, No 9

Jeb is doing better than I expected so far.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would not in the primary. The general depends on who else is running.


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> So far...
> 
> Yes 5, No 9
> 
> Jeb is doing better than I expected so far.



Your easy to fool, look who we have now thanks to dumb asses like you...


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 6, 2013)

GWV5903 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > So far...
> ...



Yeah, I know.  We could have had Crash McCrazy... and Daisy Mae Mooseburger a heartbeat away...


----------



## Flopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> There will be more powerful forces (covert and overt) behind Jeb Bush than all other GOP candidates in 2016.  The Bush political machine will be hard at work.


I don't see how the Bush name is going to help him.  The last Bush we had in the white house was one of the most unpopular presidents in our history.  Jeb would have to distance himself from his brother to stand a chance which might be pretty hard since he has always supported George.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 6, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > There will be more powerful forces (covert and overt) behind Jeb Bush than all other GOP candidates in 2016.  The Bush political machine will be hard at work.
> ...



I totally agree.  However, I'm referring to the old Daddy Bush political machine.  They had enough power to put Dubya in the White House - TWICE - without winning either election.  And now, it's common knowledge that Republicans are working hard to RIG the 2016 election.  I expect Jeb would benefit most from that rigging...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You realize that Bush won both elections despite your delusions, right?


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Yeah just think, we could have a true leader and someone who could get a budget passed...

But you thought we should experiment with a pissed off racist...


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 7, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



WRONG!

Gore Won Florida

Kerry Won Ohio


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



deluding yourself doesn't make it true. There wasnt a single count or recount that Bush didn't win in Florida. Ohio wasnt even close, which is why Kerry never challenged it.

Just because you don't like the results doesn't mean you should lie to yourself about them. I dont like Novembers results, but im not lying and claiming Obama didn't win.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Mar 7, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > CaGOPatriot said:
> ...



If this isnt sarcasm I have little hope for the future of this party.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Mar 7, 2013)

No and I cant say it loud enough! Its like you people like for us to lose elections. Can We Please use a viable candidate that wont get smoked.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 7, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> No and I cant say it loud enough! Its like you people like for us to lose elections. Can We Please use a viable candidate that wont get smoked.


Who would your ideal choice be?


----------



## YoungRepublican (Mar 7, 2013)

S.J. said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > No and I cant say it loud enough! Its like you people like for us to lose elections. Can We Please use a viable candidate that wont get smoked.
> ...



Pretty early to say who our frontrunners are. If Rubi can get past that laugh worthy response, he would be an excellent choice. Christie haas great upside and being a natuie NJer i can say he is the first politician I have been really happy with. Its a shame Huntsman will never get a fair shake. Its funny, the same thing that makes him the best choice (his intelligence) is the same reason the base of the GOP rejects him. Idk though.. HBU?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 7, 2013)

Zona said:


> CaGOPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...


Ham Hips won't make it through the primary......Her dem challengers wil no doubt hammer her inept ass, using her Benghazi testimony fiasco, to repeatedly ram it down her throat.

"I never read the memo's, and as far as I am aware, no one on my staff read the memo's"

Christ, the woman couldn't lead a government department, and it ended in the brutal deaths of four americans, ON THE ANNIVERSARY OF 9/11....Stupid lefty bitch.

That inept clown is toast.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah...................sure...................let the GOP run Jeb in 2016.  Fucker has already started to learn how to flip flop like Mittens did.

Gonna be fun to watch the GOP go the way of the Whigs.


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 7, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Can't say I care much for Rubio, but to be honest I don't know much about him. I would be on the fence with Christie, but would almost definitely vote for Jon Huntsman. I felt the same way about McCain in 2008, until he picked Palin as his VP, so you never know. It's too bad the most viable GOP candidates are screamed down as "RINOs" for not toeing the (tea)party line.


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



I would definitely consider voting for Bush if I wasn't happy with the Democratic nominee.  If it's Hillary, she gets my vote.  If not, I will have to take a closer look.  I don't know if Jeb can win the nomination to begin with, and I don't know if he realistically could win in the general.  The problem with Jeb is his last name.  That being said, he is not his brother, and I would venture to say that he would likely be a fairly effective president, if he didn't kowtow to the extreme right.


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Please tell us all how they are rigging the 2016 election.  You know, we hear this kind of stupid talk from both sides, and we hear it way too often.  It's truly pretty foolish.  Unless you have some concrete evidence that anyone is cheating to the point of changing the results of any elections, please stop with the fantasy talk.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Mar 7, 2013)

aaronleland said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Rubio seems like a good guy. Good conservative roots, but is able to expand his thoughts past townhall meetings. a few google searches will show that if you just ignore his dry mouth lol. You should see the way Christie handles the unions in NJ, property taxes are crazy and finally someone is saying enough. I couldnt say anything more than what you did about Huntsman, it really is a shame.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 7, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I think Jeb would have done much better as a president than George.  However, I think the Bush name has been tarnish so badly by George Bush, it would be difficult for most Americans to vote for him.  I do think Jeb could get the nomination if his competition is anything like the last Republican campaign for the nomination.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 7, 2013)

So far...

Yes 9, No 22


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 7, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > CaGOPatriot said:
> ...





are you a liberal trying to make the right look really stupid?


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 7, 2013)

The Bush name is still too toxic for a run at the White House.  And Jeb cannot garner enough support among the right wing crazies to win the crucial primaries.  And would the GOP run another centrist government insider type after getting their collective heads handed to them in both 2008 and 2012?


----------



## bendog (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm hoping for Hillary and Cory Booker v. Rand Paul and Bozo.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeb Bush was a good governor of Florida.
Might even make a good President, but there is no way in hell he could win an election with the Bush name.  So for that reason I would not support his candidacy.


----------



## konradv (Mar 7, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> You can't deny that socialist liberals are trying to make the US a muslim nation with sharia laws.



Sure you can.  Only nuttiest of the wingnuts believe that.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 7, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> *Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?*



Yeah...that's what we _really_ need....to turn-loose the *Bush-boys*....



> ...*on our economy, again**!!*


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2013)

Current Poll Results:

Yes 9, No 27


----------



## hortysir (Mar 8, 2013)

Barely past this last election and you're already daydreaming about '16?

Guessing since Obamageddon isn't going as planned, and the nation is on to his bullshit, any port in a storm, hunh?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2013)

No, not personally but I like him better than any of the Repub choices of recent years including his brother George W.  I don't know what's gotten into Republicans with the candidates they've been putting before the American people.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 8, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Even though Jeb is more articulate than W., he is still an establishment republican and a new world order kind of guy. I would not support him.



"...more articulate than W..."

Who isn't?

No more Bushits!


----------



## editec (Mar 8, 2013)

I think this nation has seen more than enough of the BUSH family.


----------



## Papawx3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Outside of Florida, JB has kept a low profile politically.   I haven't heard a whole lot about him and don't know where he stands on a lot of issues.  He may be exactly like his daddy and older brother, but then again he may not.  For that reason I'm not going to lump him in with them just yet.  
I'm also going to wait until I do get better info before I answer the OP.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 8, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Its a shame Huntsman will never get a fair shake. Its funny, the same thing that makes him the best choice (his intelligence) is the same reason the base of the GOP rejects him. Idk though.. HBU?




I'm not so sure you can count Huntsman out permanently.  He's only 53 or so, and there's no way of knowing how long the absolutist loons are going to be in control of the party.  He could even possibly be a VP pick, who knows.

.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 8, 2013)

Nope.  I'm over and done voting for the 'lesser of two evils'.  The R's have lost me unless they get back to their smaller government, fiscal conservative roots.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > CaGOPatriot said:
> ...



Watch me.  

The only thing more repugnant to this average liberal than the Conservative Judeo-Christian Agenda is the Conservative Muslim Agenda.

At this point in our evolution the free secularists have just about slapped down the J-C agenda, and us Monkeys are blessed by some Deity somewhere that the Muslims are bogged down with Shiite on Sunni violence and the inevitable reciprocation. 

The Internet is a game changer and you Monkeys might just make it to the stars yet.

Education, education, education.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 8, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Jeb Bush was a good governor of Florida.
> Might even make a good President, but there is no way in hell he could win an election with the Bush name.  So for that reason I would not support his candidacy.



I agree. The Bush name is still toxic. 

Jeb was a great Gov in Florida and has way more experience than that fuck that currently occupies the WH. But like you, I don't think he can get past the Bush name. Personally I doubt Bush will run anyway. 

If he made it I would definetly vote for him but doubt that will happen. 

If I were the Dems I'd be more concerned with who they will run in 2016. 2008 was Clintons year and she got thrown under the bus for that fuck Obama. I doubt she will even run again.


----------



## editec (Mar 8, 2013)

Claudette said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Jeb Bush was a good governor of Florida.
> ...



This nation has seen enough of the Clintons, too.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 8, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> You can't deny that socialist liberals are trying to make the US a muslim nation with sharia laws.




Okay.

There is a poster on this board who thinks that ol' CaGOPatriot is a lefty plant, just trying to make conservatives look as loony and goofy as possible.

That poster may be right.

.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2013)

Zona said:


> CaGOPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...




*Cli*n*t*on -vs- *Bush*?  
​



Yeah... I'm that warped...
  WYGD?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2013)

Jeb needs to promise to use drones to keep an eye on domestic terrorists like Bill Ayers and his friends


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 8, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > CaGOPatriot said:
> ...



Christians make up 75% of the country.  You can't even define "socialism" and "sharia" and show how they apply to making the US either a socialist or a muslim nation.

Good grief.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2013)

editec said:


> I think this nation has seen more than enough of the BUSH family.



We've seen more than enough of the Clinton and Obama families as well. But i expect we will continue to see them. (Well definitely seeing Obama family for the next four years).


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2013)

editec said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Unfortunately, that doesnt keep them out of the media spotlight.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 8, 2013)

Dont forget Obama has two children.

The only way another Bush gets elected is if they switch partys and completely OUT all the evil in the R party


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 8, 2013)

editec said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



The nation doesnt agree with you on that one


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> CaGOPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You can't deny that socialist liberals are trying to make the US a muslim nation with sharia laws.
> ...



Kind of crazy, since some might consider that poster as a conservative plant to make progressives look bad.

But then, i doubt that's the case.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Dont forget Obama has two children.
> 
> The only way another Bush gets elected is if they switch partys and completely OUT all the evil in the R party



So the only way they win is if they switch sides and start lying.... wouldnt put it past them.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



You aren't the nation. Neither is the media. The fact that we have President Obama and not President Clinton right now seriously undermines your argument here.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 8, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?
> ...



That IS a joke, isn't it?  I think he's more illiterate and ignorant then W.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 8, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



pretending you are right when your wrong is stupid.

Have you seen the polls on a Hillary run?


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 8, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> CaGOPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Nope Jeb is smarter like his dad.

Bush 43 took after his low brain function mother


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?
> ...


Patriotism has nothing to do with it.  Unless your definition of patriotism is somehow erroneously linked to partisanship.


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 8, 2013)

1) Jeb is not going to be a frontrunner
2) We need someone much more fiscally conservative to battle the spending problem we have in DC


----------



## editec (Mar 8, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> CaGOPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You can't deny that socialist liberals are trying to make the US a muslim nation with sharia laws.
> ...



Hell dude, based on the insane blather that gets posted here daily by self proclaiming right wingers, I assume that most of the right wingers here are agent provocateurs.

I know plenty of right wingers who actually debate politics in the real world and not one of them is a dense as the average RWer here.

NOT one of them.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Mar 8, 2013)

No.

Hell no.

We found out what he is with the Terry Schiavo incident.


----------



## eagle7_31 (Mar 8, 2013)

and I say that as rather right wing Republican. The party needs to go in another direction.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



Anyone with even a single Bush nucleotide in their DNA will be unelectable for at least a century.

I don't care if Jeb Bush flies into space and smashes an extinction event asteroid with his mighty fist, he hasn't a chance of being President.

Fuggedaboutit.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 8, 2013)

It's not a simple "yes or no" question...

As always, I will support the candidate who best represents my beliefs regardless of party affiliation.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 8, 2013)

editec said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



You'd get a lot more R's to admit that America won't vote another Bush (yet) than you'll get D's to admit the same about Clintons.


We're still 3 years away from campaign season though.
And like Papaw said, his viewpoints aren't widely broadcast (yet)


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Nope Dont care about them. I expect them to be as accurate as the polls that said she would beat Rudy Guiliani to become President in 2008.
.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2013)

hjmick said:


> It's not a simple "yes or no" question...
> 
> As always, I will support the candidate who best represents my beliefs regardless of party affiliation.



So you're going to vote for yourself again?


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 8, 2013)

I will decide who I will support for President in 2016 when it is 2016.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 8, 2013)

This thread is mostly to help gauge how much Bush fatigue is out there.  I suspect a lot.

Current Poll Numbers:

Yes 11, No 37


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 9, 2013)

If Jeb Bush runs for the GOP, it doesn't really matter how much money he has or what his stances are.

Just wait................like Mittens before him, he's gonna flip flop on almost every issue.  He's already got a head start.


----------



## jgarden (Mar 9, 2013)

*Barbara Bush did promise "Little Jeb" that if he waited his turn, like a good brother, he could have his turn as President!

And we wouldn't want to disappoint Barbara!*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 9, 2013)

jgarden said:


> *Barbara Bush did promise "Little Jeb" that if he waited his turn, like a good brother, he could have his turn as President!
> 
> And we wouldn't want to disappoint Barbara!*



Fuck Barbara and her promise.

Didn't her first spawn (known as Jr.) fuck up this country enough?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2013)

With George H. Bush- we got a war and a recession. 

With George W. Bush- we got two wars and two recessions. 

I'm not in the mood to go for three.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2013)

here's the problem.  

In the normal scheme of things, Jeb would probably get the nomination hands down. 

But the GOP Establishment shot its wad with Romney.  They just don't have credibility anymore. 

The sad thing is, the alternatives to Jeb are the "whacko Birds" like Rand, Cruz, Rubio, etc.


----------



## editec (Mar 9, 2013)

Surely there must some other silver- spoon-fed right-wing scion that the GOP can rally around.

How about Paris Hilton?

She understands and lives out the virtue of selfishness philosophy rather well.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 9, 2013)

The left pound Bush on a daily basis in order to prop up Obama.
Then they want to know if their is any Bush "fatigue" out there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> No.
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> We found out what he is with the Terry Schiavo incident.



I don't really hold that against him.  Michael Schiavo was kind of a douchebag. 

he was all for keeping his wife alive when he was trying to sue her doctors for malpractice, and couldn't wait to pull the plug on her when he got his settlement. 

He should have just signed responsibility over to her parents and called it a day.  Honestly, that's what I would have done.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2013)

Rozman said:


> The left pound Bush on a daily basis in order to prop up Obama.
> Then they want to know if their is any Bush "fatigue" out there.



I voted for Bush twice.  

When He left office, my home value had dropped 40%, my 401K value had dropped 50% and as a result of my change in jobs, my salary dropped 20%.  

While I can't say things have gotten a lot better for me under Obama, they haven't gotten worse.  

Frankly, we'd be brain-dead to trust a third president Bush when the first two go arounds were such fucking disasters.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> With George H. Bush- we got a war and a recession.
> 
> With George W. Bush- we got two wars and two recessions.
> 
> I'm not in the mood to go for three.



Give junior credit.  If nothing else, his administration succeeded in providing proof positive that his daddy was right:  Trickle Down Economics = Voodoo Economics


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

Jeb Bush would make a better President than the dirt bag we have in there now.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 9, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Jeb Bush runs for the GOP, it doesn't really matter how much money he has or what his stances are.
> 
> Just wait................like Mittens before him, he's gonna *flip flop on almost every issue.  He's already got a head start.*



Examples?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


Perhaps he was afraid she might recover enough to talk.

Was Terri Schiavo Beaten in 1990? - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice


----------



## Samson (Mar 9, 2013)

American political dynasties make me nervous.

I wouldn't vote for a Clinton, or an Obama, or a Reagan, or a Carter.



We should have plenty of other families from which to choose.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 9, 2013)

Samson said:


> American political dynasties make me nervous.
> 
> I wouldn't vote for a Clinton, or an Obama, or a Reagan, or a Carter.
> 
> ...



Kardashians?


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 9, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjaxon said:
> ...



People as "ingorant" [to use your own word] as you are doing the shoveling burying the American Dream.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 9, 2013)

12 yes, 40 no. 

It looks like even some nutballs are figuring it out.


----------



## Samson (Mar 9, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > American political dynasties make me nervous.
> ...



Yes, but I was thinking more on the lines of Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 9, 2013)

*Absolutely not.*

I live in Florida. In the early 1980s, we had a Savings and Loan scandal down in South Florida. Many many people lost everything they had. Jeb Bush made millions. The only reason he isn't still in jail is because his daddy was POTUS.

If they put that scum up for office in 2016, I'll not vote in the General, or I'll write in someone else.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 9, 2013)

Our little poll isn't looking good for Jeb.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjaxon said:
> ...



No, but keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 9, 2013)

Daddy Bush will want Jeb to run while he and some of his powerful friends are still alive to help - so I fully expect him to run in 2016.  It's all about the so-called Bush dynasty/legacy...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

If Jeb runs (especially against Hillary), it's gonna be the definite end of the GOP.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Jeb runs (especially against Hillary), it's gonna be the definite end of the GOP.


Ham Hips Hillary won't make it out of the dem primary, particularly after the dem challengers no doubt hammer her on her testimony, regarding the failings of she and her department, and the brutal deaths of four americans in Bhenghazi.

"I never read the memo's. And as far as i'm aware, no one in my department read the memo's"

Christ, that bitch couldn't run the State Department, and, anybody thinking she is qualified to run this country after that fiasco, is an idiot.

And no doubt, her dem challengers will hammer that point home.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 10, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> I will decide who I will support for President in 2016 when it is 2016.



That's the rational thing to do. I will do likewise.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Jeb runs (especially against Hillary), it's gonna be the definite end of the GOP.



I'm sure you would prefer if there was no opposition. Cuba might be a great place to live for you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 10, 2013)

editec said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > CaGOPatriot said:
> ...



LOL  I would support Jeb Bush running on the Republican ticket. It would guarantee a win for the Democrats.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Jeb runs (especially against Hillary), it's gonna be the definite end of the GOP.



If Jeb Bush runs against pretty much any Democratic candidate, it will be a win for the Democrats, hands down.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 10, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Daddy Bush will want Jeb to run while he and some of his powerful friends are still alive to help - so I fully expect him to run in 2016.  *It's all about the so-called Bush dynasty/legacy.*..



A Bush dynasty/legacy:  that says very sad, depressing things about what this country has come to.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

If Jeb wants to run for president, he's gonna have to wait until the black stain left by his brother Jr. is erased.

Probably sometime after we elect a black, and then a female President.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 10, 2013)

I expect that another Bush getting the nomination is what is needed for the right to see the folly of money in politics.

Though I thought the same thing about Romney...
http://www.broowaha.com/articles/14615/a-self-inflicted-wound


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> I expect that another Bush getting the nomination is what is needed for the right to see the folly of money in politics.
> 
> Though I thought the same thing about Romney...
> A Self-Inflicted Wound - Broowaha



As long as the corporations are paying them via the lobbyists, the right will never see the wounds.

Does a slave complain very loudly if they're being paid well?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > If Jeb runs (especially against Hillary), it's gonna be the definite end of the GOP.
> ...



I wouldn't be that sure. 

first, changing the party in the WH every 8 years has been kind of the norm since 1952.  The exceptions were Carter only getting one term and Reagan/Bush getting three. 

Second, Hillary has strong qualifications, but on a personal level, she rubs people the wrong way.  As advanced as we Americans like to think we are, we can't have a woman politician without ripping on her, and other women are often the worst offenders. 

Third, it will really depend on the economy.  If we have another downturn, it is going to help the GOP.


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Jeb runs (especially against Hillary), it's gonna be the definite end of the GOP.



having a one party rule wet dream ^


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Actually, if we have another downturn, people are going to go on the 'net and find out who's responsible.

Sorry, but if they look at the performance of the current GOP, they're gonna vote them out of office.

Wanna take bets on 2014?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

toxicavenger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > If Jeb wants to run for president, he's gonna have to wait until the black stain left by his brother Jr. is erased.
> ...



Yeah.................sure............................it's a "plus" like Sarah Palin being a good looking woman from Alaska who didn't know shit about policy.

And by the way, Jeb isn't "middle of the road", he's already flip flopping as quick as Mittens Robme.

Haven't you seen the news this past week?


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > I expect that another Bush getting the nomination is what is needed for the right to see the folly of money in politics.
> ...




I think that the GOP is less relevant within the federal government now than when their presidential primary began, and the marketizing affect of Citizens United added to that.

Of course at the state level, money still helps them more than it hurts.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



That would be another magic moment:


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

Yanno..................I'd really like to see Jeb run.

I'd also like to see his ass kicked as bad as what happened to Mittens.


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



yep, everyone is going to Huffington Post for their unbiased news source


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry.................but it's not HuffPo that is going to turn the tide against the GOP.

It's gonna be the things they say themselves.

Do you really think that Boehner is a true leader?  He can't even control his own party.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I would say there would be very small shifts in the House and Senate in favor of the Republicans in both, for no other reason than that is the trend in an off-year election.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Really?  Wanna make a wager on that?

Around here, we can't bet money, but we can bet sig lines and avitars.

I'll bet you an avi (mine against yours, and the winner picks for the loser) that the conservatives lose even more seats the next time around in 2014.

You up for the bet?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Naw, I really hate those kinds of bets.. and I like being able to control my AVI.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No wonder you hate those kinds of bets.  Not only do you like being able to control your AVI, but you're scared of losing.

Good to know that you're a coward.

Also good to know that you're smart enough to know that you'd lose.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Dude, I'm usually on your side in most arguments, there's no need to get nasty. 

Incidently, my predictions on 2012 were pretty much spot on.  

Historical trends, however, indicate that unless something crazy happens, the GOP should pick up seats.  

The only time in recent memory the out of power party didn't pick up seats in the midterm was 2002, when Bush had a 90% approval rating in the post-9-11 glow, and 1998, when people mistakenly believed voting out republicans would stop the impeachment fiasco. 

But, no, I don't make bets.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 10, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > If Jeb runs (especially against Hillary), it's gonna be the definite end of the GOP.
> ...



I hope you're right.  If you are, it means the system works.  


Jeb getting the nod or not will speak volumes about 'the system' on the other side of the aisle, too.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 10, 2013)

.

The only people who would make bets on the 2014 elections in March 2013 are those who are so deluded by their partisan ideology that they're simply no longer thinking clearly.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The only people who would make bets on the 2014 elections in March 2013 are those who are so deluded by their partisan ideology that they're simply no longer thinking clearly.
> 
> .



Generally, I'd agree.  

I was merely speaking in historical trends.  

There are 14 Republican seats up this time...all of them considered safe. 

There are 22 Democratic Seats up... Many of them are in play.  

The house is so gerrymandered that there will be little movement there.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




My post wasn't directed at you, Joe.  As you mentioned, historically mid-term elections go to the party out of power (which tells me clearly that neither party is capable of doing a decent job while IN power).

It's those who are basing their predictions on hyper-simplistic opinion that make me giggle.

.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > I expect that another Bush getting the nomination is what is needed for the right to see the folly of money in politics.
> ...



As long as congress has the power to customize corporate taxes via the complicated stream of bullshit we affectionately refer to as The US Tax Code, corporations will pay handsome salaries and bonuses to lobbyists who can prove they have influence.

Step 1 remains fair and simple taxes.


----------



## ima (Mar 10, 2013)

We don't need Jeb Bush to run for prez, we need BARBARA Bush!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Things change.  There was no internet from '52 to Bush / Gore.


Read my lips.  The GOP will NEVER again receive my vote until they abandon complete the bullshit theory of trickle-down economics.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 10, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



sadly, by the time obama is done, Jeb will look like a far right winger.

but no

As an actual Conservative, I simply could not support yet another moderate


----------



## ima (Mar 10, 2013)

Jeb could name GW as vice-prez and we could have a tag team of stupid.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Your ignorance of trickle down is profound.

It lead to the longest and greatest growth this or any other modern country ever had.

The whole of Reaganomics is more than anything anyone else ever did.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The only people who would make bets on the 2014 elections in March 2013 are those who are so deluded by their partisan ideology that they're simply no longer thinking clearly.
> 
> .



LOL......kinda reminded me of Dick Morris and Karl Rove


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Sorry.................but it's not HuffPo that is going to turn the tide against the GOP.
> 
> It's gonna be the things they say themselves.
> 
> Do you really think that Boehner is a true leader?  He can't even control his own party.



I simply HATE the way Boehner keeps saying that the revenue discussion is over.

That discussion must remain ongoing until we have taxes that are perceived as fair and simple by the majority.


One Rate / One Deduction.​


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 10, 2013)

ima said:


> Jeb could name GW as vice-prez and we could have a tag team of stupid.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 10, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Your use of personal insults in debate speaks volumes about the content that follows.  You have my pity.

The expansion of the 90's occurred when Regan created a somewhat fair tax structure quite by accident and Clinton and Tip were forced by PAYGO to maintain it.

Then the wheels fell off when PAYGO expired in 2003 and Bush II was able to use the well-sold theory of Trickle-Down to skew the tax code with cuts and floorboard the spending with two wars for his defense buddies and Medicare-D for his big pharma buddies.

Trickle-down is economics based on disguised favoritism and it disgusts me.  Combine that with congress having the power to customize taxes through loop-holes and deductions and you get an environment where corruption is sure to flourish.


What we need is a fair and simple tax code and a return to PAYGO


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry.................but it's not HuffPo that is going to turn the tide against the GOP.
> ...



You know what they want......some kind of flat tax. That way their part will be unloaded to a level even lower than now which is much lower than what it used to be when we paid our debts. If they can get away with some kind of flat 15%-20% flat tax or a consumption tax their dream will have been realized. Right now a poor bastard making $46,000 a year for his family.....which is the average for my state which has 9 1/2 million citizens, goes to buy a gallon of gas and pays $0.30 or $0.40 a gallon gas tax, a sales tax, a property tax, payroll taxes etc. If they are ever successful in their attempts a working class family will pay essentially half of what they earn in taxes. 

In taxable year 2011 Romney paid $2,000,000 of his $14,000,000 earnings in federal tax.....14%. These bastards cannot be trusted. The only thing they want to do is crap on those who are unable to do anything about it. Any day that an important bill in being argued in Washington there are about 3,000 high paid lobbyists who ramble up and down the capitol building halls like they own it wearing imported Italian shoes and $2500 suits. Nobody speaks up for common people any longer except the Democrats and sometimes I'm not too sure about them.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 10, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The only people who would make bets on the 2014 elections in March 2013 are those who are so deluded by their partisan ideology that they're simply no longer thinking clearly.
> 
> .



And yet, in this moment, with the Sunday talk shows droning in the background, see the Monkeys fondling their crystal balls on t.v. and the internet!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



the way things are going 

that is who we will end up with 

--LOL


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...
> ...



Oh....I hope they run his ass. Hillary will mop the floor with his remains.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



i wouldnt be so sure about that 

since she has that cartoonish evil villain look about her 

with those creepy glasses she is sporting 

--LOL


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> CaGOPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > nitroz said:
> ...


 Yep. Christian education is needed.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Melvin01 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Are you Dick Morris or possibly Karl Rove............I know, Sean Hannity


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 10, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Melvin01 said:
> ...



thanks 

--LOL


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Nor will they have mine, but that wasn't my point. 

I think the majority of people who aren't going to spend large amounts of time on USMB discussing theory and don't know "Supply Side" from "Keynes", are just going to vote their gut.  

In a Jeb vs. Hillary matchup, Jeb is more likable and affable. 

Hillary's popularity has gone up because she was in a position where she wasn't making shrill political speeches, for the most part. The untold part of 2008 was that she went in with a huge advantage over Obama and slowly squandered it.  She was decisively leading after Super Tuesday and had no plan or organization after that.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > I expect that another Bush getting the nomination is what is needed for the right to see the folly of money in politics.
> ...



And yet you seem to have no issue with the lobbyists in the Obama Admin. Curious. Or are you still buying the bullshit of 'no lobbyists in my administration' joke? He started handing out jobs for the boys within 2 weeks of taking office. Don't rant about one side if your side is doing the same shit. It makes you look stupid.

Oh wait.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 10, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Are you claiming Romney cheated on his taxes or are you just butt hurt because he didn't pay more than he was legally obliged to? (In fact - and it is a fact - he did pay more than he was legally obliged to but never let reality get in the way of ranting.. 

Idiot.


----------



## ima (Mar 10, 2013)

California Girl said:


> Melvin01 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


Romney is a mor(m)on. "Nuff said. Time for the GOP to find a real candidate. Jeb could run against a banana and lose.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




I'm going to hope that the primaries prove to be the demise of both and do so early.

  To something fresh!


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 10, 2013)

> WASHINGTON -- Former Florida Gov. Jeb Bush (R) made the rounds on nearly all of this week's Sunday morning talk shows as he defended his apparent flip-flop on his position on a pathway to citizenship for undocumented immigrants.



Jeb Bush Defends Immigration Flip-Flop, Stays Mum On 2016 Run


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If for no other reason than to energize those who voted Democrat in five of the last six presidential elections you can bet the question will be asked. "Do You Really Want Another Middle Eastern War Which Is Totally Unnecessary And Costs A Trillion Dollars?" All the Bushes imagine themselves as some kind of modern cowboys. I used to laugh my ass off every time they took a picture of George and his toy chainsaw and that same pine stump there in Crawford. You're talking about a chickenhawk, draft dodger who had to kick a cocaine habit. Jeb is a low down liar who stole an election. "Bring Him On!".........to use the terminology of George himself. One damn thing.....if his daughters had been in uniform there would never have been a "Bring 'Em On"


----------



## S.J. (Mar 10, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> You're talking about a chickenhawk, draft dodger who had to kick a cocaine habit.


Got some proof of that, or is that just your worthless opinion?


----------



## whitehall (Mar 10, 2013)

Funny how the republican presidential candidate four years from now is so interesting to the left when they just won the freaking election. Get off the campaign train you fools and deal with the a-hole you just elected.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 10, 2013)

Jeb just wants to "pretend" that he isn't running - but you can bet that Ryan and Rubio know he is.  The only reason Jeb may not run is if negative blowback from his trial balloon is extraordinarily severe - which I expect it will be if this poll is any indication (Yes 13, No 46).


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


oh sorry

I forgot you were a mod

I will not continue this conversation with you.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Mar 10, 2013)

Absolutely not. I will not vote for any corporate/authoritarian Democrat/Republican ever. Also sad to say I voted for Obama twice. Amazing how much I've learned since early December (2012)


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2013)

Jeb has a problem.  Republicans see him as a shill for mexico.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 11, 2013)

> Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?



Heavens, no; the last thing this country needs is another Bush and another pointless war.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Melvin01 said:
> 
> 
> > You're talking about a chickenhawk, draft dodger who had to kick a cocaine habit.
> ...



The "one-liners" in this place remind me of visitng a mental institution and trying to communicate with the patients. Do you people ever clarify or expand your remarks?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



No way, because of previous _compassionate conservative_ we got liberal communists in power today.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 11, 2013)

Ame®icano;6934143 said:
			
		

> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...
> ...


Yeah! The reason Republicans have lost the past two Presidential elections is because they failed to bring the hard ass!  Try that and see what happens to your movement!

The Tea Party!  It's a movement!  And we all need one every day!


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 11, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> No and I cant say it loud enough! Its like you people like for us to lose elections. Can We Please use a viable candidate that wont get smoked.


The defeat of the GOP can be found right here.

Elections over principles. A losing combination every time.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ame®icano;6934143 said:
			
		

> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...
> ...



Hold that thought and keep watching Fox......you're gonna get a bigger ass kicking next time:

Obama......332
Romney....206


----------



## onecut39 (Mar 11, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...
> ...



Hope  you get your wish.  Paul might get as much as 30% of the vote.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 11, 2013)

This seems to me to be a conservative dominated message board, yet the vote is 80% would not vote for Jeb Bush.  So, if he were to be the Republican candidate, looks like the Democratic candidate would win.  Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 11, 2013)

Jeb was on Fox over the weekend.  Bret Hume asked him something along the lines of ' if you ran do you think there'd be a baggage problem with the Bush name?'  Jeb said no way.     What an idiot.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 11, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Jeb was on Fox over the weekend.  Bret Hume asked him something along the lines of ' if you ran do you think there'd be a baggage problem with the Bush name?'  Jeb said no way.     What an idiot.



LOL    Yep, he's off to a good start.  Sarah Palin, where are you? It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

onecut39 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



If that arrogant bastard did it would have to be the most stupid 30%.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 11, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Melvin01 said:
> ...


In other words, you have no fucking proof.  How about if YOU clarify or expand YOUR remarks, since YOU'RE the one who made the slanderous charge?


----------



## Avorysuds (Mar 11, 2013)

Jeb who? Just say it guys, Bush... Does the Right really wana give the left Bush for 2016? Really?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought about supporting another Bush in a presidential election, but decided to nail my feet to the floor with a nail gun, instead.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Melvin01 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Sometimes when there is a high degree of reliable, circumstantial evidence it's enough:

In April 1972, the military started including routine drug tests in servicemen's annual physical exam, including urinalysis, questions about drugs and "a close examination of the nasal cavities" (for cocaine). According to the regulation, the medical took place in the month after the serviceman's birthday. For George W. Bush, this meant August 1972. 

It was May, 1972 -- one month after the drug testing was announced -- that Bush stopped attending Guard duty. In August 1972, he was suspended from flight duty for failing to take his physical. (see the document below) A Bush campaign spokesman confirmed to the London Sunday Times that Bush knew he would be suspended. "He knew the suspension would have to take place." Bush never flew again, even though he returned to his Houston base where Guard pilots flew thousands of hours in the F-102 during 1973. The only barrier to him flying again was a medical exam (and his lack of attendance). 

Some readers will recall that when George Bush issued his partial denial of drug use, he said (or implied) that he hadn't used them since 1974, but he pointedly refused to deny drug use before then, i.e. during his military service. Several sources have also indicated that it was in December, 1972 -- 4 months after his medical suspension -- that a drunk Bush Jr. challenged his father to a fist fight during an argument over the son's drunk driving. (He had run over a neighbor's garbage cans.) Shortly thereafter, Bush Sr. arranged for his son to do community service at an inner city Houston charity. 

Bush's campaign aides first said he did not take the physical because he was in Alabama and his personal physician was in Houston. But flight physicals can be administered only by certified Air Force flight surgeons, and some were assigned at the time to Maxwell Air Force Base in Montgomery, where Bush was living. The staff later admitted that this explanation was wrong:


----------



## S.J. (Mar 11, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Melvin01 said:
> ...


That's your proof?  He failed to take his physical, so you conclude he was a cocaine addict and state it as fact?  That's not proof, that's slander.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Melvin01 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You never read anything. After the military had spent hundreds of thousands of dollars teaching him to fly when they started testing for all drugs he just flat refused to take the tests and they suspended him. How in the name of goodness can anybody who has one eye and half sense fail to see that unless a man had something to hide he wouldn't give up the right to fly jets and get suspended over a drug test? Are you nuts?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 11, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Melvin01 said:
> ...


Speculation on your part, nothing more.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Melvin01 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



How are you on his drunken fistfight with George Sr. I'll be you don't believe that either. What about the time he was caught drunk driving and then when elected governor of Texas applied for and received new, clean driver's licenses for he and Mrs Bush too. They said it was the first time anything like that had ever happened in the state. These stories weren't just told by someone who didn't like him. They were in the newspapers. The C average cheerleader and toy cowboy always cheated at everything he did:


----------



## S.J. (Mar 11, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Melvin01 said:
> ...


You lost the argument so you changed the subject.  Be a man and admit your defeat.  Now, show some proof on the drunken fist fight.
And this one's funny:


> These stories weren't just told by someone who didn't like him. They were in the newspapers.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Melvin01 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I lost the argument?? Sonny boy either you can't read or you've got your head so far up your ass you'll never see daylight again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2013)

*Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016*
Over any Liberal who gets the Democrats nomination? Of course.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Melvin01 said:
> ...



So he's automatically a drug user, but when his brother tried to get mandatory drug tests for welfare recipients it was a violation of their right to privacy. Can't have it both ways, son.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> *Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016*
> Over any Liberal who gets the Democrats nomination? Of course.



Does one say Madame President or Ms President.

Only Fox News is foolish enough to project Jeb Bush for anything. Let's see weren't they the ones who missed the last one so bad that they fired their best two prognosticators?  LMAO!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 11, 2013)

Jeb Bush has already started the flip flop process.  Wonder how far right wing he's gonna go over the next couple of years in a bid to court the base?

If he is the GOP candidate, and Hillary runs against him, it's gonna make the victory Obama had over Mittens look like it was close.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > *Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016*
> ...



I doubt we'll be calling hillary clinton anything other than "former Senator clinton after 11/2016. Frankly, I'll be surprised if she is physically able to finish her Senate term.
Is Jeb Bush my first choice? Hell no, but he's head and shoulders above any Democrat the Left might put up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Jeb Bush has already started the flip flop process.  Wonder how far right wing he's gonna go over the next couple of years in a bid to court the base?
> 
> If he is the GOP candidate, and Hillary runs against him, it's gonna make the victory Obama had over Mittens look like it was close.



Clinton will not run.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Jeb Bush has already started the flip flop process.  Wonder how far right wing he's gonna go over the next couple of years in a bid to court the base?
> ...



Don't be so sure.............maybe she's quitting the State Dept to take a rest so she can gear up for 2016.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 11, 2013)

Where is the I DONT KNOW YET option in the poll?

Dumbass


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 11, 2013)

Jeb has flip-flopped all over the place on immigration. Does he think that worked for Willard?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 11, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Jeb has flip-flopped all over the place on immigration. Does he think that worked for Willard?



You may or may not be right but im guessing most of the public know nothing about him beyond his name.

We just had an election 3 months ago.

This thread is beyond stupid.


----------



## Borillar (Mar 11, 2013)

Just say no to nepotism. No more Bushes. No more Clintons.


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Jeb Bush has already started the flip flop process.  Wonder how far right wing he's gonna go over the next couple of years in a bid to court the base?
> 
> If he is the GOP candidate, and Hillary runs against him, it's gonna make the victory Obama had over Mittens look like it was close.



Yep but you can bet Fox News will be predicting a Republican victory right up till they start counting the votes..


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 11, 2013)

The more I listen to Jeb Bush - the more I question whether he is the "smart" brother.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The more I listen to Jeb Bush - the more I question whether he is the "smart" brother.



Agreed.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The more I listen to Jeb Bush - the more I question whether he is the "smart" brother.
> ...



I wouldn't expect any less from either of you.


----------



## Vast LWC (Mar 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?



No, but I might be persuaded to support Chris Christie.

It's be the first time I voted Republican in my entire life.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 11, 2013)

> The younger Bush may be flirting with a run, but for a Republican to seriously compete in 2016, he must publicly distance himself from George W. Bushand in five interviews Sunday, Jeb showed he wouldnt do that if he could.



Sunday Talk Interviews Show Why Jeb Bush Will Never Be President - The Daily Beast


----------



## Antares (Mar 11, 2013)

Nope, nor our half white monkey boy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2013)

S.J. said:


> [
> That's your proof?  He failed to take his physical, so you conclude he was a cocaine addict and state it as fact?  *That's not proof, that's slander*.



Oh, wait, aren't you the guy who insinuated that Terry Schiavo's husband wanted to pull the plug on her to silence her about spousal abuse? 

Pot, meet Kettle...


----------



## S.J. (Mar 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Based on medical evidence, I raised the possibility, yes.  There was ample reason to suspect spousal abuse.  You would have known that if you had read the link, but you don't want to read anything that isn't in line with your pre-conceived notions.  But that's not the issue here, and as usual, you are trying to change the subject.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 11, 2013)

Melvin01 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Melvin01 said:
> ...


You stated something as fact, but were unable to provide any evidence.  Then you changed the subject.  I call that losing the argument.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Guy, I don't read nutter links.  They usually are crazy talk and half the time they have viruses.   

Incidently, while I think Bush was an awful president, I think those on the left who try to make conspiracies out of a few lines on boilerplate military documents from 40 years ago are just as nutty as guys who try to claim Terry Schiavo was beaten, and that's why her husband wanted to pull the plug.  

Oh, the subject of this thread is Terry Schiavo, NOT Bush's military record, so let's stick to that, eh?


----------



## Melvin01 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The more I listen to Jeb Bush - the more I question whether he is the "smart" brother.



There is no smart brother. Marvin got caught using company money to pay for Asian prostitutes....said they just showed up at his door. Jeb lied like a dog along with his concubine Katherine Harris during the 2000 election and George W. is an idiot.

The only one in that family who is legitimate is the old man George Herbert Walker Bush.....a true patriot and a decorated 2nd world war hero. The only bad thing about him was being coupled with a man who only had one agenda.....lower taxes for millionaires. G.H.W. Bush's influence and money is the only reason any of them are any more than an ordinary citizen.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeb Bush CPAC Speech Says GOP Must Stop Being 'Anti Everything' Party


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 15, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?
> ...



lol


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 16, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?
> ...


Hey brother, I actually held my nose and voted for a democrat a few years ago......And, Arnold the Terminator turned out to be the lousy democrat I expected him to be.

Needless to say, i'll never hold my nose and vote for a dem dumbass ever again.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Lakhota (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeb Bush Praises George W. Bush For 'Not Having An Opinion' (VIDEO)


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 23, 2013)

Lakhota said:


>




At least we can say the marines in Iraq had the chance to fight back, unlike Benghazi when this administration (rather embarrassingly) got caught with their pants down. I guess that's what happens when Obama begins to boast himself and "spike the football" about Bin Laden prematurely. Mission accomplished? I don't think so.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Apr 4, 2013)

Under no circumstances would I vote or swing my support to Jeb Bush.  Enough is enough...


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 19, 2013)

George W. Bush Hopes Jeb Bush Will Run In 2016


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 19, 2013)

No.  Jeb Bush is a mexican loyalist in his heart and has no interest in the US.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 19, 2013)

CaGOPatriot said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > CaGOPatriot said:
> ...



Yeah, I think that about covers it but of course, you're free to offer PROOF to the contrary.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 19, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No one would expect any more from you.

Seriously, have you listened to that dunderhead?

Stupidity - it runs in the family.

This isn't uncommon among the children of the wealthy. Bushes, Trump, Mittens - They nave no talent or ability of their own. If their daddy's money hadn't bought it for them, they would have nothing.

The ONLY Bush who MIGHT have been qualified to serve as POTUS was Barbara and that's debatable.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> No.  Jeb Bush is a mexican loyalist in his heart and has no interest in the US.



Don't ever change katzendummy. 

You are the board entertainment committee, the idiot mascot, the court jester and I absolutely love reading your deluded shit.

What a rich fantasy life you live.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 20, 2013)

Yanno..................if Jeb runs for president, he's gonna lose the whole GOP.

Even more than what Palin did.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 20, 2013)

He could well lose the whole GOP, in which case he would not make it out of the primary.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> He could well lose the whole GOP, in which case he would not make it out of the primary.



You guys work on the assumption that the GOP establishment give a fuck about what you think.  

They know you crazies will fall in line behind Bush just like you fell in line behind Romney.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeb Bush won't make it out of the primary.   If he did, it might mean a serious third party contender.  If anything, republicans don't walk in the same kind of lockstep democrats do.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Apr 20, 2013)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



All of the human cattle that voted for the most failed first term president in US history in 2004 are morally degenerate enough to vote for Monkey Boy Jeb Bush, Junebug's stupid brother. 

Me? I'd rather be dead than vote for a corporate shill - including but not limited to Monkey Boy Bush.

The only decent Bush who is known to have lived is Pap Bush and he sold out to a filthy fucking corporatist PLUS anti-abortion nuts to get his nose under the tent. Admittedly he quickly rejected voodoo economics as quick as he could, but that caused halfwit America to turn on him. Well, the stupid fucks got what they deserved ever since.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Jeb Bush won't make it out of the primary.   If he did, it might mean a serious third party contender.  If anything, republicans don't walk in the same kind of lockstep democrats do.



Really?  

Then how is it there was no "third party" challenger to Romney, a guy who was a liberal in Massachusetts.

Or McCain, who was the Quintessential "RINO". Nope. No third party to challenge for him.

How about "Bob Dole", the "Tax collector for the Welfare State".  Well, yeah, you had Perot up against him.. but it wasn't conservatives animating his zombie ass.  

The establishment will shove Jeb down your throat, and you'll like it. You'll get on here singing his praises, until he loses to Hillary, and then you'll whine he wasn't a "real conservative".


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Jeb Bush won't make it out of the primary.   If he did, it might mean a serious third party contender.  If anything, republicans don't walk in the same kind of lockstep democrats do.
> ...



You are backwards.   Romney won the primary.   So did John McCain.  Romney also won 47% of the vote against obama.  Why didn't Newt Gingrich win the primary, or Rick Santorum?  Jeb Bush will never make it out of the primary.  He is too pro mexico.  He will be more like Bill Richardson than Mitt Romney.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> [
> 
> You are backwards.   Romney won the primary.   So did John McCain.  Romney also won 47% of the vote against obama.  Why didn't Newt Gingrich win the primary, or Rick Santorum?  Jeb Bush will never make it out of the primary.  He is too pro mexico.  He will be more like Bill Richardson than Mitt Romney.



Newt and Rick lost because the people who REALLY RUN YOUR PARTY wanted them to lose. 

This is what you don't get. You stupid bible thumping fugnuts who vote republican because you live in mortal terror some woman or gay person might be enjoying her life.  

You don't run your party. They do.  They nominate the person they think will do their bidding. 

It's why they get the big tax breaks and the free trade and the union busting and right to work laws.  

And you guys get-- well. Nothing. Abortion is still illegal, gays are getting married and your kid will still be taught he evolved from a monkey in school.  

It just amazes me that you guys don't get this.  

I'll admit, I fell for it for a long time, but eventually, I figured it out.  BUt I remember when Republicans were still sane.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 21, 2013)

Absolutely.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Have you ever one time saw me quote the Bible or use the Bible in any argument against the normalization of homosexuality?  Or, used the Bible as an argument that the grotesque perversion that abortion has become.  Once.  Just once.    Please use citations.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> [
> 
> Have you ever one time saw me quote the Bible or use the Bible in any argument against the normalization of homosexuality?  Or, used the Bible as an argument that the grotesque perversion that abortion has become.  Once.  Just once.    Please use citations.



I don't have the time or patience to wade through your thousands of homophobic rants.  

I was speaking of you bible thumping fugnuts in general, not you in particular.  

You might just be a hater because you - like most homophobes- think it's icky and are suppressing your own sleeping giant.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


He's a religious bigot, plain and simple.

Everyone who disagrees with his poorly closeted lolberalism is a "bible thumper".


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I don't think homosexuality is icky.   I draw a distinction between the practice of homosexuality which is benign, and the acceptance of the normalcy of the practice which is degenerate.   Are you kind of clear on that point?    People like yourself MUST use religion because without it you simply have no argument at all to support something so societally destructive.  

Although, it is being debated (not here, there aren't enough people with the intellect) as to whether acceptance of homosexuality is a contributory cause, or just a symptom of a much larger cultural sickness.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 21, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well that explains it!  It's a religious thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> [
> 
> I don't think homosexuality is icky.   I draw a distinction between the practice of homosexuality which is benign, and the acceptance of the normalcy of the practice which is degenerate.   Are you kind of clear on that point?    People like yourself MUST use religion because without it you simply have no argument at all to support something so societally destructive.
> 
> Although, it is being debated (not here, there aren't enough people with the intellect) as to whether acceptance of homosexuality is a contributory cause, or just a symptom of a much larger cultural sickness.



Wealth inequality has a lot more to do with any "sickness" we have as a society than the acceptance of homosexuality.  

In fact, Western Europe has figured this out.  It's no big deal, gays are accepted. But they also have less wealth inequality and strong welfare states and don't have anywhere near the crime we have.  

We are kind of the retards of the Industrialized world.  We keep holding up our paper that says  "2+2=Cat" and wonder why the rest of the world laughs at us.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Apr 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Very well said. 

Many of us remember a Republican party that valued flesh and blood persons and hard work more than economic alchemy and paper entities given the rights of natural born persons. That party has less in common with the current nutball gaggle than raging syphilis does with good health.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oddball said:


> [quo
> He's a religious bigot, plain and simple.
> 
> Everyone who disagrees with his poorly closeted lolberalism is a "bible thumper".



It's not a matter of liberalism as all, guy. 

Republicans USED to get it. They used to get a strong middle class was the backbone of a strong society and the firewall against the "socialism" you live in bed-wetting fear of.  

Ike got it. Nixon Got it. Ford Got it. I think on some level, even Reagan got it.  

It's when the rich douchebags like the Bushes and Romney took over, and figured you can just manipulate the religious stupids into voting agianst their own economic interests that things went south.  

Or as another wise republican said, "You can't fool all of the people all of the time."


----------



## Oddball (Apr 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > [quo
> ...


Nixod was the quintessential closeted lolberal...Economic central planner, bureaucracy bloater, etcetera......Little wonder you point to him as someone who "gets it". 

Oh, and you're still a slimeball religious bigot.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 21, 2013)

Republican rich douchbags are somehow worse than democrat rich douchbags.


----------



## rdean (Apr 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect Jeb will likely be the GOP front-runner in 2016.  Daddy Bush desperately wants Jeb in the White House - and powerful Bush friends will be pushing that agenda.  Personally, I can't imagine that American voters would be willing to suffer through another Bush in the White House.  However, stranger things have happened...



Two has been enough.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes.  There is that.   The name Bush has been perhaps irrevocably tainted.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 22, 2013)

America has had two corrupt Bushes in office, we don't need a third.


----------



## ArcticDaishi (May 15, 2013)

I don't know much about Jeb Bush, but I think it's too soon to have another Bush run. I'd rather have Rand Paul or Marco Rubio run.


----------



## S.J. (May 15, 2013)

No more Bushes and no more Clintons.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 15, 2013)

And for *damned* sure, no more obamas.


----------



## Connery (May 15, 2013)

No


----------



## Esmeralda (May 15, 2013)

I would like to see a GOP ticket with Sarah Palin running for Pres and Jeb as VP.  Awesome!


----------



## Connery (May 15, 2013)

Revive Nixon, Reagan or the first Bush I vote their way.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 16, 2013)

Interesting..................the last 2 posters (Connery and Esmeralda) have said that they'd gladly vote for a vapid auburn haired idiot (who spent 4 years in 4 different schools to get her degree in journalism), or for a criminal who lied (Nixon), someone who damn near broke the military with their 500 ship Navy (Reagan), or the first shrub who wanted war with the ME (Bush Sr.)?

Why the fuck would someone support Palin, especially when they see her as being at the bottom of the food chain?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 16, 2013)

I wouldn't vote for Jeb Bush in a million years... unless he's running against a democrat.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (May 16, 2013)

Anybody out there who thinks Palin is an idiot better not think about voting for Biden. I can't take that much irony!


----------



## Esmeralda (May 16, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting..................the last 2 posters (Connery and Esmeralda) have said that they'd gladly vote for a vapid auburn haired idiot (who spent 4 years in 4 different schools to get her degree in journalism), or for a criminal who lied (Nixon), someone who damn near broke the military with their 500 ship Navy (Reagan), or the first shrub who wanted war with the ME (Bush Sr.)?
> 
> Why the fuck would someone support Palin, especially when they see her as being at the bottom of the food chain?



  I didn't say I would vote for them: I said I  would love it if they were the GOP offering next election.


----------



## Connery (May 16, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting..................the last 2 posters (Connery and Esmeralda) have said that they'd gladly vote for a vapid auburn haired idiot (who spent 4 years in 4 different schools to get her degree in journalism), or for a criminal who lied (Nixon), someone who damn near broke the military with their 500 ship Navy (Reagan), or the first shrub who wanted war with the ME (Bush Sr.)?
> 
> Why the fuck would someone support Palin, especially when they see her as being at the bottom of the food chain?



I did not say I would vote for Palin. I did not say anything about Palin.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2013)

The Ironic thing about Jeb Bush is that if his name wasn't Bush, he'd be just what the doctor ordered. 

Successful two-term governor of a major swing state, good relationship with Hispanics, moderate to conservative.  

Able to do what Romney wasn't able to do, stand up to the various flavors of crazy that have overtaken the GOP.  

But... his name is Bush, and that name is still poison right now.


----------



## SanTropez (May 16, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Would you support Jeb Bush for president in 2016?...




Hell NO. One per family is enough. We had two Clintoons and two Bushwackers. *There are more than just two families* that can produce a President in the U.S. Let's get some new people in there, someone who hasn't controlled the top reigns of power for decades. AND not some 'community organizer" either. Enough of those mom&pop operations. Look where that got us now. What a bloody disaster.


----------



## National Socialist (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely NOT.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 21, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Ironic thing about Jeb Bush is that if his name wasn't Bush, he'd be just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Successful two-term governor of a major swing state, good relationship with Hispanics, moderate to conservative.
> 
> ...



QFT!


----------

